

Did you ever wanted to crowdfund your idea but don't know how? - leow_john
http://crowdfundedbook.com

======
j_s
Here is a free Udemy course produced by someone I have sponsored a Kickstarter
for who has finished a few projects:

[https://www.udemy.com/reaching-your-kickstarter-
goals](https://www.udemy.com/reaching-your-kickstarter-goals)

It is a promo for the paid version.

------
bndr
I'm not a native English speaker but I find the construct of this sentence
"Did you ever wanted to crowdfund your idea but don't know how" false. Maybe
I'm wrong.

~~~
leow_john
thanks for the sharp eyes bndr..hmm yeah I've gotta admit, now the construct
looks pretty strange to me too. By any chance, how would you rephrase the
sentence if it were you?

~~~
benzoate
Did you ever want to crowdfund your idea but didn't know how?

~~~
leow_john
Compared to the original, this sounds much better, and looks grammatically
correct!

------
ajbetteridge
Maybe you could get a proof reader first?

~~~
leow_john
great suggestion ajbetteridge. Yes I'm definitely going to hire a proof reader
when the first draft's ready!

